# Small, white, male pigeon in NYC still looking for a home.



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Please see original thread with pictures here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/small-white-four-month-old-male-pigeon-for-adoption-in-nyc-102218.html

Pillin, the five-month old male pigeon is up for adoption again after things did not work out between him and Kojak, the female dove with whom he was hoping to make a life.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry it didn't work out. I had my doubts. He's such a cute little guy. Hope you can find a good home for him soon. Hope someone sees this who is looking for a cute little male.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Unfortunately Jay, you were absolutely right about the difference in temperament between pigeons and doves. Even though it appears Pillin and Kojak would spend a surprisingly large amount of time peaceably sitting side by side, when Pillin would go into courting mode, the poor dove wouldn’t know what to make of such domineering behavior. 

Pillin now spends whatever time he can on my shoulder alternating between preening himself and my ear. But when I need to leave he is very lonely, as I have to keep him separate from his mom and dad with whom he otherwise fights. Starting next week, I’ll be gone almost every day, and it breaks my heart to think of him staying by himself. I really hope someone can adopt him soon. Folks, he really is very cute!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is very cute. I have his sister who looks a lot like him. She's adorable. I would take him if I could, but unfortunately I have too many males as it is. It was lots easier when I used to have too many females. LOL. Big difference!


----------

